# Underwhelmed On the 21SF



## Old Padawan (Mar 16, 2007)

So I stopped by the Glock booth at the NRA convention last weekend. I handled the G21SF and the differences are minimal in the grip of the pistol. 
I have a G23 with a grip reduction by Arizona Response Systems http://www.arizonaresponsesystems.com. The grip now has a flatter grip angle and is smaller in circumference than a standard G23. This is what I was hoping for from Glock. It would turn that chunky grip of the staggered .45/10 into a more manageable gun for those of us with short fingers.
The only appreciable difference in the 21SF and the 21 is different rail.


----------



## Mike Barham (Mar 30, 2006)

They need to make a single-stack version of the 21. But it'll still have that slide that is shaped more like a brick than a gun part.

The 36 is a much better gun for fast shooting and concealment.


----------



## Vom Kriege (May 5, 2006)

I put a 21SF to the test a few weeks ago and really liked it. The slight change in the grip made a lot of difference for me. I really liked the way it pointed.


----------



## Texaspoff (May 28, 2007)

I love my 21SF, it replaced my G23 as my duty weapon. I carry it off duty as well. I can't say enough good things about it. It tears the center out of a B-27 target at 25 yards. It will eat anything I put through it. Just about every officer that has shot it ordered one. I too think a full size 36 single stack would be the perfect Glock. I have always been an avid 45 ACP shooter with 1911's. I carried the 40 round simply because of pistol sizes. I think Glock is finally headed in the right direction with the SF and I hope they continue the improvements.


----------



## john doe. (Aug 26, 2006)

I want to see a SF for myself. I agree that a SS Glock would be great. The 1.18 grip width is on the large side for my baby hands.


----------

